# quickies....



## pchan (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Plumbata (Sep 17, 2013)

Very attractive, are you a fan of Japanese aesthetics? My grandmother is Japanese and it seems that I inherited a visceral appreciation for the style. I've collected suiseki stones and lovely gnarled bonsai-like dead wood since I was a kid. I've had no training or instruction, the stuff just "speaks" to me. Anyway, those arrangements look fantastic!


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 17, 2013)

Really nice pchan! How was the typhoon? Been back diggin yet?


----------



## pchan (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks....yeah, I`m in Japan. I like the minimalist approach, that less is more sometimes. I was shooting at an old shrine one day and saw a very old pine tree, the bark was hanging off in places so I just pulled it off, varnished it and think it makes a very attractive table center, very wabi-sabi.

 Typhoon was not as bad up here as in other parts of the country, they never are once they reach us up here, generally spent their energy already....so some gusts of wind and rain, other parts of the prefecture got hit worse but we live near the downtown area. Was out digging yesterday, found some more of the same but also found 3 small milk glass jars and assorted other stuff.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 18, 2013)

> I like the minimalist approach, that less is more sometimes.


So do I Pete and the floating effect is nice.
 Is that a Nightshade in the first picture?


----------



## pchan (Sep 18, 2013)

If you`re talking about the background...no, it`s paper....if you mean the flowers.....no idea.


----------



## pchan (Sep 18, 2013)

yikes....after a quick search, the plant sounds scary.


----------

